# WFNHD is gone



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i wanted to let you know that WFNHD is gone according they say its low viewership.Please call Dish Network and demand they add WFNHD back onto Dish Network.

Bluegras


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

what if we don't?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So it is now a SD channel ... and Veria became HD today.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm reminded of an old joke:

A man buys a lake cabin and on his first trip up, he invites his neighbor to go fishing. The new guy doesn't know his neighbor is a local game warden. Out on the boat, the new guy opens up his tackle box, pulls out a fire cracker the size of a piece of dynamite, lights it and throws it overboard. There is a huge underwater explosion, after which dozens of dead fish float to the surface. The new guy calmly starts scooping them up with his net. The neighbor gets over his complete amazement at this sight, and pulling out his badge, says, "You're so busted."

The new guy reaches back into his tackle box, grabs another firestick, lights it and hands it to the warden. "What do you want to do now? ***** or fish?"


bluegras, this just gives you more time for fishing.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I am surprised it took this long to realize that no one would watch this channel in HD or otherwise…

And what is Veria?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

It is whatever I guess. When I had the platinum pack I watched it all the time. I doubt Veria does that much better but, who knows. I liked the channel but I have not even had platinum for a while so I guess it was not that great.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad they got rid of the waste of HD channel... not that the new one is any better. Hopefully thay one does not last long too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rduce said:


> And what is Veria?


Yoghurt and yoga.

http://www.veria.com/


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bluegras said:


> i wanted to let you know that WFNHD is gone according they say its low viewership.Please call Dish Network and demand they add WFNHD back onto Dish Network.
> 
> Bluegras


Good! I hope they get something better!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

harsh said:


> Yoghurt and yoga.


They have some nice pictures of girls working out

http://www.veria.com/weight-loss-tips-remedies-natural-weight-loss.html


----------



## gpollock87 (Apr 13, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> Good! I hope they get something better!


i have a feeling there will be


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

koji68 said:


> They have some nice pictures of girls working out
> 
> http://www.veria.com/weight-loss-tips-remedies-natural-weight-loss.html


That's just cruel. :lol:


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

bluegras said:


> i wanted to let you know that WFNHD is gone according they say its low viewership.Please call Dish Network and demand they add WFNHD back onto Dish Network.
> 
> Bluegras


I too want WFN-HD back.

I do not want to spend money for a HD tv, hd receiver, and HD programming to watch sd programming. Besides I am a avid fisherman.

I know there will be people that do not like the channel. Well there IS the channel lock out. As I lock out many channels including OWN.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

koji68 said:


> They have some nice pictures of girls working out
> 
> http://www.veria.com/weight-loss-tips-remedies-natural-weight-loss.html


that's worse than a cold shower.... :eek2:

"honey, I have a headache to night"


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

How do they know about "low viewership" unless our receivers are reporting what we watch?

If they want to dump HD channels to make room for more popular HD nets, try the ones that are nearly 4 x 3 all the time like RFD-TV?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Michael P said:


> How do they know about "low viewership" unless our receivers are reporting what we watch?


Hard to say... they could/should be getting info from our receivers, but who knows if that data is actually used in a meaningful way.

IF they considered total subscribers to the package that includes WFNHD, then they would have to consider all channels in that package as being of equal interest.. so who knows.



Michael P said:


> If they want to dump HD channels to make room for more popular HD nets, try the ones that are nearly 4 x 3 all the time like RFD-TV?


To be fair... I haven't watched WFN... not my cup of tea... but I remember when it first launched... I spot-checked for a while, figuring on some good HD nature scenery... but I don't remember ever seeing anything in HD on that channel.

Maybe it improved with time... but applying your same criteria to RFD-TV would mean that WFNHD would not have been carried by Dish either from the beginning, since it launched long before it was a "real" HD channel with lots of actual HD content.


----------



## socks999 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bummer! - four down, one to go....


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I wish they'd bring back Reelz HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kucharsk said:


> I wish they'd bring back Reelz HD.


So do I. It's better than WFN.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

i know alot of fishermen who watched it too, I mean could it be lower than OWNHD or FTVHD???!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

fishhead65 said:


> i know alot of fishermen who watched it too, I mean could it be lower than OWNHD or FTVHD???!


Perhaps not lower in price. OWN was fighting for HD carriage when they premiered earlier this year ... I suspect DISH isn't paying them a premium. And anything touched by Oprah tends to have popularity ... perhaps not among fishermen, but the television marketplace is more than just fishermen.

As far as FTV -- don't worry about it. It is now uplinked (not available) as a SD international channel on 118 and will likely leave the HD lineup soon. DISH has already pulled it from the website description of DISH Platinum.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps not lower in price. OWN was fighting for HD carriage when they premiered earlier this year ... I suspect DISH isn't paying them a premium. And anything touched by Oprah tends to have popularity ... perhaps not among fishermen, but the television marketplace is more than just fishermen.
> 
> As far as FTV -- don't worry about it. It is now uplinked (not available) as a SD international channel on 118 and will likely leave the HD lineup soon. DISH has already pulled it from the website description of DISH Platinum.


OWN started out ok, but has gone to crap. 


> For the television icon who's used to being on top, Oprah Winfrey is getting some sobering news. Her Oprah Winfrey Network (OWN) cable TV channel has dropped to 73rd in the cable TV ratings among its target audience.
> 
> Its ranking had been 45th for the first quarter, so dropping to 73rd place for the second quarter shows that ratings are in a free fall. TV Week reports that OWN is in last place among all women-focused cable networks.


http://media.about.com/b/2011/07/25/the-oprah-winfrey-network-falls-to-73rd-in-cable-tv-ratings.htm


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not going to insult other people's interests or hobbies... but a special-interest channel like WFN is going to have a hit or miss clientele even more so than OWN.

I don't like fishing and don't even like to eat fish... so zero interest in the channel. I don't watch OWN either, but I have to concede that there is a greater chance that I *might* one day want to watch something there.

Note that I'm not saying I'm glad WFNHD is gone or that since I don't like it I don't care about those who do... I'm just responding to the comparison of its content to another channel with perceives lower interest like OWN.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I wish they would have left WFN as a widescreen SD ... since it is only available to people who subscribe to DISH Platinum (a historically HD package) putting it in 720x480i SD would have left it viewable without adding the postage stamp effect. Since the change DISH has been wasting 1/4th of the feed on black bars.

If WFN had been added to SD packages it would have made more sense to letterbox it for those with older SD only receivers. But as a DISH Platinum channel it could look better.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> I wish they would have left WFN as a widescreen SD ... since it is only available to people who subscribe to DISH Platinum (a historically HD package) putting it in 720x480i SD would have left it viewable without adding the postage stamp effect. Since the change DISH has been wasting 1/4th of the feed on black bars.
> 
> If WFN had been added to SD packages it would have made more sense to letterbox it for those with older SD only receivers. But as a DISH Platinum channel it could look better.


YES, this


----------

